# Shelter Dog refuse to put on leash



## dumbo (May 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Recently i have been volunteering in a Pet shelter..

Some of the Dogs, mainly mongrels, are afraid of being leashed and afraid of human touching them. Because of that, we are unable to bathe or bring them for walks. They will bite if we try to put the leash or try to bathe them.

Is there any advice for handling this kind of situations?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like a lack of trust, rather then being their keeper, someone needs to actually spend time with these dogs on a day to day basis. 
They need a "person" (or 3 on rotation) in the shelter that is dedicated to only them until they are adopted. Go slow, start with pets... is there a dog run attached to the shelter? Have their person take them out there and just sit with them 1 on 1. Let the dogs come to YOU. Eventually, you'll earn their trust and be able to leash them for walks. Don't rush it though... don't think that just because you have managed to leash them all is perfect. Use the leash to walk them around the shelter until they know you're not doing harm. Work your way up to outside walks. Once walks are 100% and the dog is acting more like a dog, then you can introduce baths. Start with a bucket of water (no soap) and a sponge. Just pet the dog with the wet sponge. Once the dog is 100% trusting of that and you know you'll be able to get the soap out of their fur, THEN introduce soap baths using the bucket and sponge. 

It will take time, it will take effort, it will take dedication. 
Good luck.


----------



## dumbo (May 22, 2013)

BostonBullMama said:


> Sounds like a lack of trust, rather then being their keeper, someone needs to actually spend time with these dogs on a day to day basis.
> They need a "person" (or 3 on rotation) in the shelter that is dedicated to only them until they are adopted. Go slow, start with pets... is there a dog run attached to the shelter? Have their person take them out there and just sit with them 1 on 1. Let the dogs come to YOU. Eventually, you'll earn their trust and be able to leash them for walks. Don't rush it though... don't think that just because you have managed to leash them all is perfect. Use the leash to walk them around the shelter until they know you're not doing harm. Work your way up to outside walks. Once walks are 100% and the dog is acting more like a dog, then you can introduce baths. Start with a bucket of water (no soap) and a sponge. Just pet the dog with the wet sponge. Once the dog is 100% trusting of that and you know you'll be able to get the soap out of their fur, THEN introduce soap baths using the bucket and sponge.
> 
> It will take time, it will take effort, it will take dedication.
> Good luck.



Thanks for your reply! Sadly we do not have a dog run attached to the shelter. Its a small shelter with roughly 50 dogs. 

The lack of trust might be due their past. Some of them are being rescued from abusive owners.

I will take your advice and try to slowly gain their trust.

I am only able to be at the shelter on Saturdays. If i spend time with them once a week, will i still be able to gain their trust as time goes by?

Sorry if i ask some stupid questions. I am very new to this.


----------

